# European laid an ooth, what do I do with it now?



## Mantis_Whisper (Sep 20, 2007)

My european laid an ooth last night (I caught her in the middle of it, but sadly I have no camrea ). I already put it in a container (guled to a stick which ia guled to the side) but now I have no idea what to do. I heard that they need a cold peroid, anyone care to elaborate?

This is my first ooth too, so I'm happy... the only thing is I have no idea if it's fertile or not. She's wild caught but I have no idea if she ever mated. I did have a male I was going to mate with her.... but the crickets had other plans for him. DD': I guess time will tell.


----------



## asdsdf (Sep 20, 2007)

Yes, they need diapause, so put them in the fridge for at least a month. Put a wet paper towel as substrate and spray every couple of days, I think. (That's what I'm doing with mine.)


----------



## Mantis_Whisper (Sep 20, 2007)

Alright thank you very much.

I showed it to my chem teacher (also a biology teacher) and she asked if she could keep it in her class. :shock:

My chinese is laying an ooth right now.... I might left her keep that one for a bit.


----------



## Andrew (Sep 23, 2007)

I'm keeping mine outside for most of the winter so that I don't screw anything up.

Mother nature is the best incubator IMO. Just be sure to parasite-proof the container if you go that route.


----------



## Joe (Sep 23, 2007)

yea i keep mine outside too! i think its the easiest plus you can bring them in a few weeks later to start incubating but try to make sure its cold enough out there like no warm summer nights. that worked with me.


----------



## Rick (Sep 23, 2007)

> I'm keeping mine outside for most of the winter so that I don't screw anything up.Mother nature is the best incubator IMO. Just be sure to parasite-proof the container if you go that route.


Inside a container outside will change things. It can get warm inside a container with the sun shining on it. Or the container can get water inside. The parasite issue is unlikely (at least around here).


----------



## Andrew (Sep 23, 2007)

It really depends on the type of "container" you use Rick. Mine is in one of those styrofoam "hot drink" cups with around four layers of netting rubber-banded over the top.

I've observed many parasite-infested ootheca here, so it is something I should take precautions for.


----------



## Precious (Sep 25, 2007)

Andrew it's obvious that your refrigerator is being used for other things. With all of the 'fruit salad' going on, there's no room for an ooth. :wink:


----------



## Andrew (Sep 26, 2007)

There's plenty of room in the fridge. The outside just works better.


----------



## Galactic Lord Xenu (Sep 26, 2007)

> There's plenty of room in the fridge. The outside just works better.


I'm just not too sure what apparently goes on in your fridge is for the eyes of the tender young nymphs.


----------



## Mantis_Whisper (Sep 26, 2007)

> > There's plenty of room in the fridge. The outside just works better.
> 
> 
> I'm just not too sure what apparently goes on in your fridge is for the eyes of the tender young nymphs.


I totally agree. :lol:


----------

